# Nintendo Switch's First Live Appearance, Running Breath of the Wild



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Dec 8, 2016)

Lol Jimmy Fallon geeking out to much.  He seemed rattled by Miyamoto being there.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Ha. Oh Jimmy. It was fun to watch him freak out. The Switch looks cool in the wild.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh look, Jimmy Fallon theatrically overreacting to everything he sees or hears. 

Zelda looks nice.


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome, maybe i wont buy it on debut date. Other than zelda and mario which both are best games, I want skyrim.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow, that thing is a whole lot thinner than I thought it would be.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2016)

Pretty cool stuff. I can't wait to buy me a Switch.


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 8, 2016)

Such a tiny screen to play such a vast game. Definitely looks awesome though!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 8, 2016)

If you look at the bottom of the handheld you can see what looks like a USB-C port *Prays for quick charge*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 8, 2016)

Fricking Jimmy Fallon is intolerable. 
I could only think why can't the asshole STFU during the whole video. 
Screaming like an annoying bad actor waiting for the paycheck. 

PS: I don't like Jimmy Fallon, in case it wasn't evident.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 8, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Fricking Jimmy Fallon is intolerable.
> I could only think why can't the asshole STFU during the whole video.
> Screaming like an annoying bad actor waiting for the paycheck.
> 
> PS: I don't like Jimmy Fallon, in case it wasn't evident.



Me either. Sighing.


----------



## nolimits59 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey look ! Freakin stable FPS even trough explosions ! F*CK ! I will need to play this on the switch instead of the WiiU, the same place with the same explosion drop the FPS like hell on the WiiU :/.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 8, 2016)

Liked the whole thing, his reactions were funny haha


----------



## Yil (Dec 8, 2016)

Seriously, Jimmy who?
Really nice unit, great screen and great fps. Take my wallet, Nintendo. Even if it's 400 cad.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 8, 2016)

Lol people are ragging on Fallon for geeking out, but I'll be damned if he's not the one host who would absolutely know his shit on Switch already.  xD

Zelda looks enjoyable.  Corny TMNT shit like that shield slide makes games fun af.  Switch looks great as well.  Much more seamless transition between output and portable mode than I expected.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 8, 2016)

I just hate Fallon all around, not just in this piece, I just can't stand him as a host. 
The switch in the other hand looks good, it seems like a portable Wii U and that is right what I was wishing for.


----------



## Reecey (Dec 8, 2016)

I actually do like the look of the New Nintendo Switch and I think it will be very successful! Whether the power of the unit will let it down with 3rd party developers like the wiiu did I'm not sure at this point but it might and I think that is where Nintendo goes wrong to much put into the innovation side and not enough under the hood, sadly to say that is cause I am a massive Nintendo fan since way back and I luv Miyamoto he's such a good sport!


----------



## player594 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fallon is one of the best host on TV. He's up there with Carson and Leno. 
I still expect the price point for the Switch to be around $250 - $300. Just my guess though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xzi (Dec 8, 2016)

player594 said:


> I still expect the price point for the Switch to be around $250 - $300. Just my guess though.


Sounds about right.  $320 with tax at most.


----------



## ninditsu (Dec 8, 2016)

Where's captain angry from the previous hate train post? Let's see his take. I would really like to see Conan do a clueless gamer on this soon.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2016)

looked like usb-c


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> Awesome, maybe i wont buy it on debut date. Other than zelda and mario which both are best games, I want skyrim.


Good news, its available now!


----------



## 4gionz (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't know how you can hate jimmy Fallon when he clearly showed he likes Nintendo, Zelda and everything. It would have been way more cringe worthy or annoying to watch Nintendo present this to some shmo host who doesn't even play video games. He was genuinely hyped up I loved it. And the switch looks way thinner than I was expecting, it looks straight up SEXYYY.


----------



## SushiKing (Dec 8, 2016)

Can't wait for this N3ds 2.0


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 8, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> Can't wait for this N3ds 2.0


 FTFY


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 8, 2016)

Was I the only 1 that was freaking out the same way that he was?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2016)

That was simply freaking awesome. I'm definitely still adamant on a first-day purchase for the Switch, that's for sure!

The new Mario runner game for iOS doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 8, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> Can't wait for this N3ds 2.0


What does it mean? N switch doesnt even look like n3ds. Some say its powerful as ps3/x360


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> Can't wait for this Wiiu 2.0


FIX'D

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RaMon90 said:


> Some say its powerful as ps3/x360


which won't cut it


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> FIX'D
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Im not a big fan of nintendo, I hope they do great with this new console because i liked it when i saw the trailer. For me if they plan on releasing big games with decent graphic, I'll order one.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 8, 2016)

i appreciate the new angles. that vent on top is nice. anyone notice anything new?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 8, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> What does it mean? N switch doesnt even look like n3ds. Some say its powerful as ps3/x360


As powerful? Hell no. The Wii U is slightly more powerful than those two and the Switch is definitely more powerful than the Wii U.


----------



## Yil (Dec 8, 2016)

Gamecube >= Wii < PS3 < Xbox 360(GPU wise, cpu completely outclassed) < Wii U (Also gpu wise, considering xbox 360 have hyper threading) <= Pixel C < Shield TV < Switch <= Xbox one < PS4 < PS4 Pro(Practically the same as ps4 save for the newer production tech) << Xbox Scorpio (Vega + Zen, several generations ahead of ps4 pro) < high end Gaming PC.
I wonder when the hate train will be here.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> i appreciate the new angles. that vent on top is nice. anyone notice anything new?


I saw a plug on the bottom, looks like a Usb-C,



Pecrow said:


> Was I the only 1 that was freaking out the same way that he was?


no, no you were'nt


----------



## Yil (Dec 8, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> I saw a plug on the bottom, looks like a Usb-C,
> 
> 
> no, no you were'nt


That's nothing new. It plug into the dock via the bottom after all.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 8, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/jimmy-fallon-pees-in-his-pants-over-nintendo-switch-demostration.452385/


----------



## xtheman (Dec 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/jimmy-fallon-pees-in-his-pants-over-nintendo-switch-demostration.452385/


That doesn't really fit into news however. They normally go for a specific format and use that. And even then it might not get choosen.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 8, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> That doesn't really fit into news however. They normally go for a specific format and use that. And even then it might not get choosen.


Not sure what you mean but i was just pointing out there now exist two topics about the same thing.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not sure what you mean but i was just pointing out there now exist two topics about the same thing.


That happens a lot with news threads.


----------



## Phemeto (Dec 8, 2016)

*crosses fingers* come ooooonnnnn homebrew. Going to keep my switch offline for as long as possible


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 8, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> FIX'D
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The Switch will most likely have the new Tegra X2 chip which is based on the Pascal architecture which in terms means great performance with low power consumption - best used in.... You guessed right, tablets.  There are also rumors that the Switch underclocks to save battery while in 720p mode and goes full power while plugged in at 1080p - the Ps4 barely handles 900p so there's that. My guess is the Switch is going to be as powerful or even more than the xbone or Ps4


----------



## Yil (Dec 8, 2016)

guitarheroknight said:


> The Switch will most likely have the new Tegra X2 chip which is based on the Pascal architecture which in terms means great performance with low power consumption - best used in.... You guessed right, tablets.  There are also rumors that the Switch underclocks to save battery while in 720p mode and goes full power while plugged in at 1080p - the Ps4 barely handles 900p so there's that. My guess is the Switch is going to be as powerful or even more than the xbone or Ps4


No. It's even possible that Nvidia only supplied the gpu or less than that gpu design with other parts from the two Japanese companies. Xbox one can barely do 900p, not PS4.


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 8, 2016)

guitarheroknight said:


> The Switch will most likely have the new Tegra X2 chip which is based on the Pascal architecture which in terms means great performance with low power consumption



Not to mention the X2 isn't even in any other device at this time, so further updates from Nintendo/Nvidia could add ACTUAL stability rather than being used as blatant filler text.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 8, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> Not to mention the X2 isn't even in any other device at this time, so further updates from Nintendo/Nvidia could add ACTUAL stability rather than being used as blatant filler text.



Exactly, not to mention the benefits the Switch will receive with the new API NVIDIA developed specifically for it. People don't take it seriously because it's basically a tablet but my guess it's gonna be one of the biggest surprises of 2017.


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 8, 2016)

guitarheroknight said:


> Exactly, not to mention the benefits the Switch will receive with the new API NVIDIA developed specifically for it. People don't take it seriously because it's basically a tablet but my guess it's gonna be one of the biggest surprises of 2017.



Totally agree. I'm thinking not much else has been announced on the specs because Nvidia probably has some NDA with Nintendo. I'm assuming Nvidia is going to announce the Tegra X2 with more details this month or next, and this is also why Nintendo is announcing a Jan 12th date for more details. Perhaps it will be a joint press release for both companies similar to what we saw the day the launch trailer for the Switch came out.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2016)

Shit console, shit controller, nice game.

Damn, confusing feels.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone else notice the menu pop up & the sound when he disconnected from the mount? Perhaps it will give you different options when you disconnect like use as gamepad, or off tv play.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Shit console, shit controller, nice game.
> 
> Damn, confusing feels.


Why is it shit? I mean, it's not even out yet.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Why is it shit? I mean, it's not even out yet.



Look at Foxi's article.
Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2016)

Probably because some people will remain jaded, no matter what Nintendo would have done.


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 8, 2016)

High res graphics (north of 900p) don't make games better and if they make it harder to develop then it becomes a net negative.
60 fps does make games better so hopefully Switch will be capable of that. I think Nintendo knows 60 fps makes games better - they have made 60 fps game in the past - hopefully they will make that effort for BotW.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Look at Foxi's article.
> Pretty much sums it up.


Yeah but it's still not released.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2016)

>The fact they showed this first on late night television

_sigh_


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Fricking Jimmy Fallon is intolerable.
> I could only think why can't the asshole STFU during the whole video.
> Screaming like an annoying bad actor waiting for the paycheck.
> 
> PS: I don't like Jimmy Fallon, in case it wasn't evident.


This. It's still nice to see the Switch and Zelda:BotW before 2017.


----------



## pietempgba (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah I feel your pain VinLark


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 8, 2016)

Veho said:


> Oh look, Jimmy Fallon theatrically overreacting to everything he sees or hears.
> 
> Zelda looks nice.



but people seem to love his fake overreactions. maybe the majority really falls for it. I don't know. Never found him to be authentic.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Didn't make me dislike Breath of the Wild any less, but I guess it's nice to see the Switch is smaller than it looked in the pictures.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> but people seem to love his fake overreactions. maybe the majority really falls for it. I don't know. Never found him to be authentic.


His audience seems comparable to PewDiePie's.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2016)

ViDeOmAnCiNi said:


> Lol Jimmy Fallon geeking out to much.  He seemed rattled by Miyamoto being there.



Can you blame him?  Miyamoto is like the father of many video game franchises.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> His audience seems comparable to PewDiePie's.



I never really watch his stuff, he seems a bit...IDK, overhyped?


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 8, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> His audience seems comparable to PewDiePie's.



I totally agree, but apparently it is a huge crowd. Just look at all those trump voters (and soon to be regretters). Man... Never would have thought that "Idiocracy" would come that fast!


----------



## Raylight (Dec 8, 2016)

im really on the fence with the switch and i won't be sure till it gets support for a good while.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 8, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> but people seem to love his fake overreactions. maybe the majority really falls for it. I don't know. Never found him to be authentic.


Seemed to be authentic, 

https://mobile.twitter.com/Wario64/status/806710980319162369

I think that people are a bit paranoia about his authenticity. Not everything he is going to react to, is going to be fake.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 8, 2016)

gamefan5 said:


> Seemed to be authentic,
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Wario64/status/806710980319162369
> 
> I think that people are a bit paranoia about his authenticity. Not everything he is going to react to, is going to be fake.


Clearly hamming it up for the camera.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2016)

Maybe he is overacting, but some of that had to be authentic.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 8, 2016)

The Switch is definitely looking promising, but I'm still worried about 3rd party support. I also enjoyed watching Fallon freaking out.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 8, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> The Switch is definitely looking promising, but I'm still worried about 3rd party support. I also enjoyed watching Fallon freaking out.


I'm worried about first party titles myself. Since the Wii U didn't get a Zelda game released yet that wasn't a remake, and a lot of first party games didn't come out until late in the lifespan it makes me think Nintendo won't give a shit about the Switch


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 8, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I'm worried about first party titles myself. Since the Wii U didn't get a Zelda game released yet that wasn't a remake, and a lot of first party games didn't come out until late in the lifespan it makes me think Nintendo won't give a shit about the Switch


I actually feel the opposite on first party support. Nintendo needs to have some heavy hitter games in the first year in order to get people to buy the switch, and I have a feeling we will see mario, Zelda, smash, Splatoon, etc. Within the first year in order to attract any customers. Some of these new games will be wii U ports, but I have a feeling people will buy the switch anyways because Most didn't have a wii u and play those games. Plus, these ports will have a good bit of bonus content in them (i.e. king boo in Mario kart, new hair styles in Splatoon). Most third party companies have said that if the switch doesn't sell well, they won't develop for it. They're wasn't a lot of games on the Wii U at launch that were that great (i.e. Nintendo land), probably because Nintendo had just come off of cloud 9 with the wii and felt like people would buy the wii u anyways.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey, 2 monkeys and Miyamoto on TV. Did they finally make their own soap in which Miyamoto gets new ideas for games?


----------



## Satoshi121 (Dec 8, 2016)

ViDeOmAnCiNi said:


> Lol Jimmy Fallon geeking out to much.  He seemed rattled by Miyamoto being there.





BORTZ said:


> Ha. Oh Jimmy. It was fun to watch him freak out. The Switch looks cool in the wild.



people actually think shows aren't scripted and fallon isn't acting ?


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 8, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> I actually feel the opposite on first party support. Nintendo needs to have some heavy hitter games in the first year in order to get people to buy the switch, and I have a feeling we will see mario, Zelda, smash, Splatoon, etc. Within the first year in order to attract any customers. Some of these new games will be wii U ports, but I have a feeling people will buy the switch anyways because Most didn't have a wii u and play those games. Plus, these ports will have a good bit of bonus content in them (i.e. king boo in Mario kart, new hair styles in Splatoon). Most third party companies have said that if the switch doesn't sell well, they won't develop for it. They're wasn't a lot of games on the Wii U at launch that were that great (i.e. Nintendo land), probably because Nintendo had just come off of cloud 9 with the wii and felt like people would buy the wii u anyways.


You gotta fix that signature.  It's taking up the entire screen.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 9, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> You gotta fix that signature.  It's taking up the entire screen.


Lol, thanks for pointing that out. It should be fixed now. Next time I change my signature I'll test it out on the signature test page.


----------



## Spore2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Does Reggie always talk that way?  His way of speaking feels very rote and scripted.  Makes the whole thing sound like an ad.  And why does Nintendo keep on marketing the Switch with a game that won't be available at launch?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 9, 2016)

Loks good. I am getting it day one for sure.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2016)

Spore2 said:


> Does Reggie always talk that way?


on camera he does


----------



## Spore2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> on camera he does


The androids in Westworld sound more natural than he does.  He sounds robotic.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 9, 2016)

Satoshi121 said:


> people actually think shows aren't scripted and fallon isn't acting ?


Of course it's scripted, but I'm not sure Fallon knew what surprises Reggie had for him.  His reactions seem genuine, people need to stop acting like you become a soulless android the second you're on TV.

Jimmy Fallon famously played video games while on a date with Nicole Kidman, and IMO that makes him just as much a gamer as anybody.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2016)

Spore2 said:


> Does Reggie always talk that way?  His way of speaking feels very rote and scripted.  Makes the whole thing sound like an ad.  And why does Nintendo keep on marketing the Switch with a game that won't be available at launch?


Given that his role is typically PR, I'm guessing that's just how he actually talks when on camera


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 9, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Given that his role is typically PR, I'm guessing that's just how he actually talks when on camera


I don't know that I'd classify his role as typically PR as much as that's the role that we, the public, see him in.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 9, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Of course it's scripted, but I'm not sure Fallon knew what surprises Reggie had for him.  His reactions seem genuine, people need to stop acting like you become a soulless android the second you're on TV.
> 
> Jimmy Fallon famously played video games while on a date with Nicole Kidman, and IMO that makes him just as much a gamer as anybody.


Reggie usually talks like he did, i.e. Nintendo direct. I also agree with you that some of Fallon's reactions were legitimate, mainly his reaction to the switch, even though the whole thing was probably scripted.


----------



## player594 (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't know why people are so hung up on specs and comparing the Switch to Xbone and PS4. It doesn't matter as long as games are fun, classic or new content. From what I saw it looks pretty damn smooth and the style is on point for enjoyability. The whole debate on what CPU and GPU thats in it is retarded. When the original Nintendo came out people weren't going crazy comparing specs to the Atari, they were playing and having a blast with the games. So let the power debate die already.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd rather see Jimmy geek out for real compared to Conans "Clueless gamer"

FYI: He's not clueless.It's a staged bit.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 9, 2016)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I'd rather see Jimmy geek out for real compared to Conans "Clueless gamer"
> 
> FYI: He's not clueless.It's a staged bit.


Well, to be honest Conan O'Brien is writing a comedy while presenting a game.
And for me his acting is actually funny, not awkward like Fallon's.
I suppose commedy is somewhat subjective, so different things work for different people. As for me, I find Fallon boring, awkward and fake (I feel he treats the audience as if they were idiots and so it feels intolerable), while in the other hand I find O'Brien intentional looney-funny, he is writing his pieces to make them funny and it works for me.
And I don't know anymore if you could use the verb "find" in English like that, or if German is fucking with my mind.


----------



## netovsk (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm so hyped I was able to see solid 60fps in a 30fps video.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 9, 2016)

netovsk said:


> I'm so hyped I was able to see solid 60fps in a 30fps video.


Lol!
What I saw, and liked, is that it actually seemed like relatively comfortable to hold and it seemed to perform good for a handheld.
I really would like to use it just as a handheld, and ocassionally connected to the TV.
I hope that at least the unification of handheld and console would make it possible for Nintendo to keep producing console-grade games for a handheld device.
This unfortunately didn't last with the PS-Vita, because of costs of producing the games that were prohibitive for a handheld-only market.


----------



## dogmarch (Dec 9, 2016)

Hypeeeee. I hope they port current ps4 only games on it, like diva future tone and the upcoming KH2.8 and KH3


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 9, 2016)

dogmarch said:


> Hypeeeee. I hope they port current ps4 only games on it, like diva future tone and the upcoming KH2.8 and KH3


Actually, I don't know why they would port PS4 games, but...
Give me my Miku and it's instabuy for me, for the sake of god! (so why don't you have a vita/ps4? fuck sony)


----------



## zac122 (Dec 9, 2016)

People still comparing a handheld to home consoles in terms of power...

Please realize that this is a handheld and not a home console. It has the gimmick of being able to send the picture to your TV with the dock, that doesn't make it a home console. It's still a tablet even if it's in that dock, and frankly I don't think it's fair to compare a tablet to a what is essentially a gaming PC. That said I expect a lot of good things from the switch, and this just hyped me up even more. Seriously though, you guys need to not compare this to the ps4 or xbone as they are in totally different ballparks. The fact that the switch has the potential to be more powerful than the xbone should be plenty to make people happy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2016)

zac122 said:


> People still comparing a handheld to home consoles in terms of power...
> 
> Please realize that this is a handheld and not a home console. It has the gimmick of being able to send the picture to your TV with the dock, that doesn't make it a home console. It's still a tablet even if it's in that dock, and frankly I don't think it's fair to compare a tablet to a what is essentially a gaming PC. That said I expect a lot of good things from the switch, and this just hyped me up even more. Seriously though, you guys need to not compare this to the ps4 or xbone as they are in totally different ballparks. The fact that the switch has the potential to be more powerful than the xbone should be plenty to make people happy.


It can be compared to the Wii U, though. And to that end it appears to be at least marginally better, even in handheld mode


----------



## zac122 (Dec 9, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It can be compared to the Wii U, though. And to that end it appears to be at least marginally better, even in handheld mode


Exactly. And if we compare it to the 3ds,Nintendo's current handheld platform, the difference is ridiculous. Everyone is so caught up with specs that they're missing just how big of a leap in handheld gaming this has the potential to be. I've always dreamed of having a home console experience on a handheld. The 3ds and the vita did a damn good job of trying, and this looks like it's gonna be the one that actually succeeds. I'll be very happy if Nintendo continues in this direction of focusing on their handheld platform, and absolutely smashing the competition. Now that's not to say I want them to abandon the home console market entirely(which is actually why I really like the idea of the switch since it allows them to focus on a handheld without completely abandoning the gamers who only play on their TVs), but this is definitely a step in the right direction imo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2016)

they hardly showed fuck all. he pushed a rock and ran up a hill LOL!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 9, 2016)

i so wish and hope for it to be powerful..

at the very least close to the ps4, that would be so good.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 9, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i so wish and hope for it to be powerful..
> 
> at the very least close to the ps4, that would be so good.


Better wish for it to be slightly better than the Wii U.
It will still be great, awesome actually if you consider you can use it as a portable. And you will not be disappointed later. 
A PS4 is way too powerful to be run on batteries.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they hardly showed fuck all. he pushed a rock and ran up a hill LOL!


You're forgetting that he also showed a giant-ass explosion, which helps us in and of itself get a decent comparison of the specs in comparison to the Wii U


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 9, 2016)

gamefan5 said:


> Seemed to be authentic,
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Wario64/status/806710980319162369
> 
> I think that people are a bit paranoia about his authenticity. Not everything he is going to react to, is going to be fake.



I dunno why he is opening a beer can or explaining how to open his dell PC to that guy, but he is clearly not describing the switch.


----------



## ned (Dec 9, 2016)

Did someone exhume Shigeru Miyamoto? the dude looked like someone just dug him up.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2016)

ned said:


> Did someone exhume Shigeru Miyamoto? the dude looked like someone just dug him up.


He's getting old, is that an issue?


----------



## omega59 (Dec 9, 2016)

This was a bit badly scripted and fake, talk about advertising lol. Did anyone notice how bad the switch screen looked? kind of goes crappy in light and when tilted etc.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 9, 2016)

omega59 said:


> This was a bit badly scripted and fake, talk about advertising lol. Did anyone notice how bad the switch screen looked? kind of goes crappy in light and when tilted etc.


Yes, it looked like TN, but probably it is just because of strong studio lighting conditions. 
TBH the whole Fallon act was pathetic, but the switch looked ok to me.


----------



## omega59 (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree. But people need to start realizing how scripted these shows actually are. At times it seems like a bad "comedy-scripted."


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 9, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Better wish for it to be slightly better than the Wii U.
> It will still be great, awesome actually if you consider you can use it as a portable. And you will not be disappointed later.
> A PS4 is way too powerful to be run on batteries.



hmm, i think i will be more than happy if the screen will be native hd.

the wii u gamepad looks so bad , so pale and just no good.

so hopefully the switch portable display will at least be 720p


----------



## dogmarch (Dec 9, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually, I don't know why they would port PS4 games, but...
> Give me my Miku and it's instabuy for me, for the sake of god! (so why don't you have a vita/ps4? fuck sony)



idk, I just want to play KH, but too poor for a ps4. ;_;


----------



## Rudelof (Dec 9, 2016)

guitarheroknight said:


> The Switch will most likely have the new Tegra X2 chip which is based on the Pascal architecture which in terms means great performance with low power consumption - best used in.... You guessed right, tablets.  There are also rumors that the Switch underclocks to save battery while in 720p mode and goes full power while plugged in at 1080p - the Ps4 barely handles 900p so there's that. My guess is the Switch is going to be as powerful or even more than the xbone or Ps4


Same, I think a lot of people are going to be shocked with the NSwitch in terms of specs. Plus, when there was an explosion in the Switch version of Breath of The Wild, there wasn't any frame drops to my knowledge.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 9, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> Awesome, maybe i wont buy it on debut date. Other than zelda and mario which both are best games, I want skyrim.


i want to preorder it so i can resell it to suckers and gouge MF'ers , too bad it was not coming for xmas
yup i did just come from the foxi thread

and will probably get excited and open it and end up keepin it


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 10, 2016)

dogmarch said:


> idk, I just want to play KH, but too poor for a ps4. ;_;


Ps4's have actually been fairly reasonable as far as price lately. New ones are going for $250, and I bet you could find an used one for under $200 no problem. Who knows, you might even find a new one if your lucky for about $200. Amazon had them on sale for $216, and I'd bet that deal will come back before Christmas. If you can save up enough money, now is a pretty good time to look for a ps4


----------



## izy (Dec 10, 2016)

guitarheroknight said:


> The Switch will most likely have the new Tegra X2 chip which is based on the Pascal architecture which in terms means great performance with low power consumption - best used in.... You guessed right, tablets.  There are also rumors that the Switch underclocks to save battery while in 720p mode and goes full power while plugged in at 1080p - the Ps4 barely handles 900p so there's that. My guess is the Switch is going to be as powerful or even more than the xbone or Ps4



its actually the xbone that barely handles 900p

also the switch looked like it was framedropping from the fallen video wen plugged in


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 10, 2016)

squee666 said:


> its actually the xbone that barely handles 900p
> 
> also the switch looked like it was framedropping from the fallen video wen plugged in


Watch GameXplain's video on framerate, they've determined every frame in the video is unique


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh look Jimmy Fallon struggling to remain relevant.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 10, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Oh look Jimmy Fallon struggling to remain relevant.



Oh look.. Someone with nothing to add to the thread making pointless posts.

Now onto something actually relevant, The Switch version does -not- have the framedrop as the Wii U version did.

Although to be fair, we don't know if the framerate problem is still in the wii U version or not. 

We also know that Unlike the Xbone which natively runs it's games in 900p, that the Wii U has indeed run games natively at 1080p. So if the Switch is more powerful than the Wii U, it should do fine.

*Hell.. Lets be honest.. If they turned off the Tablet for the Wii U version of Breath of the Wild, then some of the framedrops would likely go away because it would free up resources for the game directly.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 10, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Oh look.. Someone with nothing to add to the thread making pointless posts.
> 
> Now onto something actually relevant, The Switch version does -not- have the framedrop as the Wii U version did.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to be said, as evidenced by your post which doesn't really make any conversation either. That's cool though, just go and harass other users, big man.


----------



## Foxchild (Dec 10, 2016)

Then there's poor Bill sitting next to Miyamoto and no one even acknowledged he was there.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 10, 2016)

ViDeOmAnCiNi said:


> Lol Jimmy Fallon geeking out to much.  He seemed rattled by Miyamoto being there.


It seemed fake, as in over-exaggerating to be funny.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 10, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Oh look.. Someone with nothing to add to the thread making pointless posts.
> 
> Now onto something actually relevant, The Switch version does -not- have the framedrop as the Wii U version did.
> 
> Although to be fair, we don't know if the framerate problem is still in the wii U version or not.


Right, I don't expect frame drops in either version, it was probably an early software version issue more than a hardware issue.  They might have to reduce some of the graphical fidelity on the WiiU version to get a stable framerate but I'm sure it'll happen one way or another.



Foxchild said:


> Then there's poor Bill sitting next to Miyamoto and no one even acknowledged he was there.


Oh everybody saw the Gene Simmons-like tongue action.


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 10, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose commedy is somewhat subjective, so different things work for different people.


Comedy is COMPLETELY subjective.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Comedy is COMPLETELY subjective.


In most cases you are right; however, Warner Brothers reporting their own websites as illegal is objectively funny


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 10, 2016)

Fps definitely looks better, i still see some jaggies so this game on switch is definitely not done or this game might just be a port, hmm.


----------



## izy (Dec 10, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Watch GameXplain's video on framerate, they've determined every frame in the video is unique



Yeah but then you have to compare the textures and shadows between the WiiU version and the Switch version

Either thats a 720p projector or they really changed the way the game looks on the WiiU version vs the Switch


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 10, 2016)

squee666 said:


> Yeah but then you have to compare the textures and shadows between the WiiU version and the Switch version
> 
> Either thats a 720p projector or they really changed the way the game looks on the WiiU version vs the Switch


We shall see


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 10, 2016)

squee666 said:


> Yeah but then you have to compare the textures and shadows between the WiiU version and the Switch version
> 
> Either thats a 720p projector or they really changed the way the game looks on the WiiU version vs the Switch


Textures on switch look like shit. Im just hoping this was the port and not the actual switch version


----------



## zac122 (Dec 10, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Textures on switch look like shit. Im just hoping this was the port and not the actual switch version


You can't even make that call right now. The only actual switch footage we have so far is from the Fallon thing. We haven't seen any other gameplay on an actual switch system so far. One game does not a rule set. Though Tbh I think that BotW has looked beautiful so far, and this stands for the brief footage on the switch as well.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 10, 2016)

zac122 said:


> You can't even make that call right now. The only actual switch footage we have so far is from the Fallon thing. We haven't seen any other gameplay on an actual switch system so far. One game does not a rule set. Though Tbh I think that BotW has looked beautiful so far, and this stands for the brief footage on the switch as well.


Well yes i can to an extent, the video was clear enough for me to see how unoptimised this game seems to be right now, seeing as how there were shadow glitches (you see it as link pans around the plateau) However draw distance and FPS have improved. Also the grass loading is the same as the wiiu which makes no sense to me seeing as how it is reported to have double the ram of the wiiu.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 11, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well yes i can to an extent, the video was clear enough for me to see how unoptimised this game seems to be right now, seeing as how there were shadow glitches (you see it as link pans around the plateau) However draw distance and FPS have improved. Also the grass loading is the same as the wiiu which makes no sense to me seeing as how it is reported to have double the ram of the wiiu.


again, one game doesn't set any rules about the system. i mean PCs have some games with absolutely awful textures, and in other games they're amazing. this is true for all systems that render textures. it's mainly about who drew them. how they are rendered does make a difference, i'll concede that all day. the problem is that you're trying to draw a conclusion about a whole system from one game.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 11, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well yes i can to an extent, the video was clear enough for me to see how unoptimised this game seems to be right now, seeing as how there were shadow glitches (you see it as link pans around the plateau) However draw distance and FPS have improved. Also the grass loading is the same as the wiiu which makes no sense to me seeing as how it is reported to have double the ram of the wiiu.



But who is saying that they're allocating that extra RAM to grass? They can do whatever they want with extra RAM. The lack of "grass loading" increase is not indicative of anything.

Also, considering the game will likely miss the Switch's release date, this is likely a development build. Graphics are the very last thing in the game pipeline. This may explain your "grass loading" qualm.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 11, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> But who is saying that they're allocating that extra RAM to grass? They can do whatever they want with extra RAM. The lack of "grass loading" increase is not indicative of anything.
> 
> Also, considering the game will likely miss the Switch's release date, this is likely a development build. Graphics are the very last thing in the game pipeline. This may explain your "grass loading" qualm.


That wasnt the key issue, it was the fact that most of the extra ram wasnt optimised of course im not saying it wont be.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 11, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> That wasnt the key issue, it was the fact that most of the extra ram wasnt optimised of course im not saying it wont be.


Oh, sorry if I misunderstood, then. As with you, I am a smidgen antsy to see what this device is packin'. I don't think a game needs to look good to be fun or impactful, but you can't ignore the AAA industry and you need to give them a device they can take their big-budget productions to without "special treatment" (extra optimization, special workarounds, etc.). And I agree, I don't think BOTW is fully optimized at this point.


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 12, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they hardly showed fuck all. he pushed a rock and ran up a hill LOL!



Alright, I know you're a big fan like me. While everyone was talking about Jimmy Fallon and the latest let's play, Nintendo did also release this little teaser which has more footage - . Let's see if anyone picks up what I saw in it (hint - check his hilt).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 12, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> Let's see if anyone picks up what I saw in it (hint - check his hilt).


by the looks of it they created some sort of AI and it skynetted them


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 12, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> it has the triforce on it? by the looks of it they created some sort of AI and it skynetted them



Ha, well I meant the thing in his hilt - But it appears the Master Sword is usable in the game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 12, 2016)

Laptua?


----------



## Roah (Dec 14, 2016)

It'll be silly if Nintendo will sell this at around 300 price range consider they are targeting the mobile space not the current gen.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2016)

Roah said:


> It'll be silly if Nintendo will sell this at around 300 price range consider they are targeting the mobile space not the current gen.


I think they're targeting both. It's also worth noting that N3DSXLs are currently going for ~$200


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 14, 2016)

Roah said:


> It'll be silly if Nintendo will sell this at around 300 price range consider they are targeting the mobile space not the current gen.


Theyre targeting both, the switch's specs are comparable to XBONE and if those Foxconn rumours are true this machine is similarto the ps4 and slightly more due to its better architecture seeing as how this machine might be even more powerful than Parker (maybe custom parker? Need to re-look at the specs)


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 14, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think they're targeting both. It's also worth noting that N3DSXLs are currently going for ~$200



No they are not. I seen deals since September. New xl for 75-100. Or new for 50-75. Or normal price with up to 3 games  but still works out to making both of the new 3ds models cheaper. Even regular price with nothing else has been 149.95 for the old colors and 174.99 for the new colors. Seems to me Nintendo is trying to clear out the new 3ds models. They did simular things to the original 3ds models and each model of the ds/i  before production stopped 9 to 15 months later


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> No they are not. I seen deals since September. New xl for 75-100. Or new for 50-75. Or normal price with up to 3 games  but still works out to making both of the new 3ds models cheaper. Even regular price with nothing else has been 149.95 for the old colors and 174.99 for the new colors. Seems to me Nintendo is trying to clear out the new 3ds models. They did simular things to the original 3ds models and each model of the ds/i  before production stopped 9 to 15 months later





Spoiler: Erm


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 14, 2016)

If it were 300€ it would be actually so cheap I would probably get it at release.
What do you expect it to cost? 5€?

PS: and I still expect it to be as powerful as a portable Wii U.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 14, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> If it were 300€ it would be actually so cheap I would probably get it at release.
> What do you expect it to cost? 5€?


Well its rumoured to be $300 for the "premium model" in America and £249 in the UK.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> If it were 300€ it would be actually so cheap I would probably get it at release.
> What do you expect it to cost? 5€?
> 
> PS: and I still expect it to be as powerful as a portable Wii U.





TheDarkGreninja said:


> Well its rumoured to be $300 for the "premium model" in America and £249 in the UK.


That'd be about €275


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 14, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That'd be about €275


 well either way it should less then the ps4, and XBONE, correct?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 14, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> well either way it should less then the ps4, and XBONE, correct?


Around the ps4 and xbone in price not that much cheaper.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

If Switch were as powerful as XBONE it would cost more than an XBONE because you have to account for the manufacturing costs of all the hardware in it that isn't in traditional home consoles.  That's why it'll be slightly less powerful than that and cost about the same.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> If Switch were as powerful as XBONE it would cost more than an XBONE because you have to account for the manufacturing costs of all the hardware in it that isn't in traditional home consoles.  That's why it'll be slightly less powerful than that and cost about the same.


es
Well not really, the xbox one uses tech from 2011 and really shouldnt be that expensive, the switch could definitely reach the xbones power and still be cheap just look at the shield tech.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> If Switch were as powerful as XBONE it would cost more than an XBONE because you have to account for the manufacturing costs of all the hardware in it that isn't in traditional home consoles.  That's why it'll be slightly less powerful than that and cost about the same.


The Switch is coming out a couple years after the XBONE, so more powerful technology is cheaper.  Also the Switch doesn't have the cost of Blu Ray licensing fees, however much that may be.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The Switch is coming out a couple years after the XBONE, so more powerful technology is cheaper.  Also the Switch doesn't have the cost of Blu Ray licensing fees, however much that may be.


Yeah that's fair.  OTOH Switch is also considerably smaller so it's not like they could fit the same hardware from an XBONE in it.  Which is why it all evens out in the end cost-wise.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Yeah that's fair.  OTOH Switch is also considerably smaller so it's not like they could fit the same hardware from an XBONE in it.  Which is why it all evens out in the end cost-wise.


Funnily enough its cpu is much faster than jaguar so i have no fears of its power.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Funnily enough its cpu is much faster than jaguar so i have no fears of its power.


Yeah pound for pound you're definitely getting more power out of Nvidia hardware than AMD.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Yeah that's fair.  OTOH Switch is also considerably smaller so it's not like they could fit the same hardware from an XBONE in it.  Which is why it all evens out in the end cost-wise.


Doesn't have to fit the same hardware, it just needs to fit approximately equivalent hardware. ARM is optimized to be small but efficient, so I don't think we'll see any problems based on size (although there are 99 other ways Nintendo could fuck it up. I'm remaining optimistic but I'm setting my expectations low)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2016)

Everyone Else:  Holy shit, Zelda BOTW footage on the Nintendo Switch!

Me:  Holy shit, Miyamoto can play the guitar!


----------



## foob (Dec 14, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Exactly. And if we compare it to the 3ds,Nintendo's current handheld platform, the difference is ridiculous. Everyone is so caught up with specs that they're missing just how big of a leap in handheld gaming this has the potential to be. I've always dreamed of having a home console experience on a handheld. The 3ds and the vita did a damn good job of trying, and this looks like it's gonna be the one that actually succeeds. I'll be very happy if Nintendo continues in this direction of focusing on their handheld platform, and absolutely smashing the competition. Now that's not to say I want them to abandon the home console market entirely(which is actually why I really like the idea of the switch since it allows them to focus on a handheld without completely abandoning the gamers who only play on their TVs), but this is definitely a step in the right direction imo.



The fact that you are thinking of this as a handheld and not a home console *should* be worrying for Nintendo. Case in point: a buyer wants to buy the *best* version of a third-party game for playing on TV. Does the Switch get consideration? Probably not.

Do third-party developers enjoy having to cut down the features or capabilities in order to cater to the (likely) compromised 'hybrid market' approach Nintendo is offering? Probably not. Does it remind them of Wii U development headaches? Probably (or probably not). Of course there are more variables than this, but it sort of makes me ask who is really benefiting from this half-half appraoch? In the end we have a bigger portable (which some might go for but I think most will dislike) and we have a not-quite-there compromised home console and we have games on what-should-be more expensive cartridges.

Moving forward? If it is a portable, it's a bigger one with perhaps more graphical goodness that will really appeal to some users. But it definitely comes at a cost. This appraoch is filled with compromises.

With all that said, I don't know what else Nintendo have got in their bag to be 'different' this round. So I think they *must* be different again, even though it is filled with compromises & even though this basic Switch concept doesn't really get my juices flowing.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

foob said:


> The fact that you are thinking of this as a handheld and not a home console *should* be worrying for Nintendo. Case in point: a buyer wants to buy the *best* version of a third-party game for playing on TV. Does the Switch get consideration? Probably not.


The Switch doesn't, but neither do either of the other consoles.  PC wins out every time when it's a game available there.  Anything else is just targeting 1080p, often at 30 FPS.



foob said:


> Do third-party developers enjoy having to cut down the features or capabilities in order to cater to the (likely) compromised 'hybrid market' approach Nintendo is offering? Probably not.


They won't have to cut anything down, worst case scenario Switch has to run games at medium settings instead of of high or at 30 FPS.  It'll support all the major engines.  It's Pascal.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 14, 2016)

foob said:


> Case in point: a buyer wants to buy the *best* version of a third-party game for playing on TV.


Fallacy. The definition of "best" is quite subjective. There are many qualities a buyer can take into consideration when he decides what is "best", and portability is a very valid one.


----------



## foob (Dec 15, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Fallacy. The definition of "best" is quite subjective. There are many qualities a buyer can take into consideration when he decides what is "best", and portability is a very valid one.



Of course there are many definitions of 'best', that goes without saying.

For the sake of clarification: _best visuals & sound_, primarily for a user who does not care about portability. In other words, the typical home TV user. For those that do care about portability, the Switch offers them a lot of flexibility, even if it is just playing in another room while someone else watches TV. I think they might be stretching the definition of convenience and portability here, but we'll see. I'm still very iffy about the entire concept because - from what I can see so far - both areas seem to be notable compromises.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> PC wins out every time when it's a game available there.  Anything else is just targeting 1080p, often at 30 FPS.


A well-specced PC is usually several times the cost of a console. So, for the sake of this argument, I don't count the PC as a direct competitor to the Switch. The Xbox One and PS4 are typically seen at retail where the Switch will be seen; we will more-than-likely see them competing head-to-head for the wallets of the masses (at a similar price point).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> more powerful than Parker


what the fuck is that?


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 15, 2016)

foob said:


> A well-specced PC is usually several times the cost of a console.


depends on how you define "well-specced".  If you mean a PC that's several times the power of a console, then sure.  But you can also build a PC that's competitively priced.  Or anything in between.  Ultimately, the consumer can choose their ideal machine based on cost and performance.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> what the fuck is that?


He means it outclasses Spiderman, of course Bortz sure has a different opinion. /s
(anyway, I don't know why people say this outperforms Nvidia Parker, sources?)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2016)

so your telling me the switch is more powerful...than a car?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 15, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> what the fuck is that?


Nvidias latest mobile chip.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> He means it outclasses Spiderman, of course Bortz sure has a different opinion. /s
> (anyway, I don't know why people say this outperforms Nvidia Parker, sources?)


It uses A73 which destroys denver.  Its GPU is reported to be better as well

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> so your telling me the switch is more powerful...than a car?


Well yes in a sense.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2016)

foob said:


> The fact that you are thinking of this as a handheld and not a home console *should* be worrying for Nintendo. Case in point: a buyer wants to buy the *best* version of a third-party game for playing on TV. Does the Switch get consideration? Probably not.
> 
> Do third-party developers enjoy having to cut down the features or capabilities in order to cater to the (likely) compromised 'hybrid market' approach Nintendo is offering? Probably not. Does it remind them of Wii U development headaches? Probably (or probably not). Of course there are more variables than this, but it sort of makes me ask who is really benefiting from this half-half appraoch? In the end we have a bigger portable (which some might go for but I think most will dislike) and we have a not-quite-there compromised home console and we have games on what-should-be more expensive cartridges.
> 
> ...



Lemme get this straight. The fact that I'm looking at a TABLET as a handheld device should worry Nintendo? The system is literally just a tablet. Even as a powerful tablet it's not a home console by any stretch of the imagination. If I was to attach my android phone to my TV by whatever means would that make IT a home console? No, and to say that it would do so would get me some looks suggesting I might have a banana growing out of my forehead. Just because Nintendo has given us a way to send the image to a TV bundled with the system doesn't make the tablet any more than a tablet. I concede your point about porting games, you're right. No Dev wants to massacre their game to make it work on a console with lower specs. As for the power we won't know for another month. It's best just to wait until the event in January to say any more on the power. The only compromise comes in when you look at it as a home console. In terms of a handheld it's super beefy. The price is the only thing that would hurt it as a handheld(I'll admit that a price point around $350 would be a bit much for a handheld. Any more than that and I'll be waiting until the price drops significantly)


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 15, 2016)

@zac122 Let me ask you this: what defines a home console?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2016)

Tbf 1) A phone isn't a console at all. 2) Even if it was "just handheld", being a handheld doesn't define price alone.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2016)

To me a home console is a box that can't be used without a monitor to hook it up to. This is a biased opinion formed by many years of gaming almost entirely on my laptop and handhelds. Imo anything that is played strictly on a TV is a home console. The wiiu was a godsend for me since I could play my games even though everyone else was watching stupid shows. But it still qualified as a home console because the gamepad was basically a portable monitor,and the wiiu itself is definitely a box(the box thing is more of a joke than anything, and has no bearing on the definition of home console). The switch doesn't fit this definition which I will admit is incredibly biased because of my personal experience with gaming. Still I don't think I'm wrong when I say a tablet isn't a home console.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 15, 2016)

So you, then, define a home console by its limitations rather than on it's capabilities.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2016)

People are defining handhelds by the same thing. And in this case they are also defining the switch almost entirely on limitations(specifically the power). In that case can you show me how a tablet fits a definition of home console? And if we ignore the dock, which btw is essentially a bundled peripheral, is the switch something that fits that definition? I know that home consoles have benefits over a handheld, but a handheld bridging several of those benefits doesn't make it any less a handheld imo. It may be pedantic of me to say this, but I just don't see how a tablet can be a home console.

Edit: if i could add one thing real quick, if the dock provided extra power(and i'm not talking about raising the clock speed, i'm referring to something like an eGPU or more cpu cores, maybe some extra RAM, then i could be more flexible about calling it a home console. as it stands though i will wait for someone to give me a definition of home console that the switch console can fulfill(keeping in mind that the dock is not the console as per what nintendo has said repeatedly)


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2016)

zac122 said:


> People are defining handhelds by the same thing. And in this case they are also defining the switch almost entirely on limitations(specifically the power). In that case can you show me how a tablet fits a definition of home console? And if we ignore the dock, which btw is essentially a bundled peripheral, is the switch something that fits that definition? I know that home consoles have benefits over a handheld, but a handheld bridging several of those benefits doesn't make it any less a handheld imo. It may be pedantic of me to say this, but I just don't see how a tablet can be a home console.


Not everyone defines handhelds by power. Although it looking to be around Xbox 1 power and it stronger than the Wii U. They are home consoles, so... yeah. How does the Switch fit the definition of home consoles? It is a console I can play on the TV at home. Doesn't even need to be an actually TV, which was proven by the Wii U. Not sure what the dock has to do with this. Not sure if you would even need a dock to connect to the TV, but it almost like you are saying if ignore the wires that connect to the TV from a home console, does it fit the definition of a home console. Dock isn't needed specifically to be portable and home console. Also, is it was design as a home console first unlike the portables with TV out and the games reflect that. Not just because it wasn't design to play console games, but very few, if any, games on the psp could be played with multiple controllers. Looks like it may not even be able to go full power without being connected to a TV, or at least wall power.



zac122 said:


> To me a home console is a box that can't be used without a monitor to hook it up to. This is a biased opinion formed by many years of gaming almost entirely on my laptop and handhelds. Imo anything that is played strictly on a TV is a home console. The wiiu was a godsend for me since I could play my games even though everyone else was watching stupid shows. But it still qualified as a home console because the gamepad was basically a portable monitor,and the wiiu itself is definitely a box(the box thing is more of a joke than anything, and has no bearing on the definition of home console). The switch doesn't fit this definition which I will admit is incredibly biased because of my personal experience with gaming. Still I don't think I'm wrong when I say a tablet isn't a home console.


Switch is a home console even by your definition. It is a box that can be played strictly on a TV. It just happens to comes with a monitor like the Wii U, except it is built-in this time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2016)

the term home console is pretty dated these days. the days of a box connected to a tv perm connected and only be able to play in your living room are coming to a end.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 16, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Not everyone defines handhelds by power. Although it looking to be around Xbox 1 power and it stronger than the Wii U. They are home consoles, so... yeah. How does the Switch fit the definition of home consoles? It is a console I can play on the TV at home. Doesn't even need to be an actually TV, which was proven by the Wii U. Not sure what the dock has to do with this. Not sure if you would even need a dock to connect to the TV, but it almost like you are saying if ignore the wires that connect to the TV from a home console, does it fit the definition of a home console. Dock isn't needed specifically to be portable and home console. Also, is it was design as a home console first unlike the portables with TV out and the games reflect that. Not just because it wasn't design to play console games, but very few, if any, games on the psp could be played with multiple controllers. Looks like it may not even be able to go full power without being connected to a TV, or at least wall power.
> 
> 
> Switch is a home console even by your definition. It is a box that can be played strictly on a TV. It just happens to comes with a monitor like the Wii U, except it is built-in this time.


Ok I'm gonna take one last attempt at this. The 3ds is clearly a handheld device,  yes? Let's draw an analogy then. The switch is placed into the dock activating home console mode and throwing the image up to the screen. All of the processing is still done on the tablet, the dock is merely a means of getting the image on your tv. Pretty impressive, but doesn't really affect the fact that without that dock I can't play it on my external monitor. If I take my 3ds with ntr cfw on it and stream to my laptop(analogous to the switch dock) I can easily send that image over to another monitor by an hdmi cable(I'm assuming this is what the switch dock will use). In both cases it takes extra hardware outside of the system itself to accomplish getting that image on the screen. The only difference is that the switch is being sold with the dock that does it for you. And if we say that the games define what a home console is then how should we address the vita? In fact, how should we address the 3ds with its multiple ps2 ports? 

If it's local multiplayer that you want to base your definition around then sure I'll give you that. Very few handhelds have successfully integrated local multiplayer on one system(I can only think of it being exclusive to certain games). But if that is the only difference between a handheld and a home console then why do we even differentiate between them in the first place? 

Lastly lets look at what handheld as a word means...you hold it...in your hands. The system itself is held by you during play. I cannot hold my ps3 while I'm playing it. I would look like an utter fool(imagining it is rather fun, I highly suggest you try). When not in the dock(which again is simply a peripheral that doesn't affect the functions of the system itself) the switch is basically held by you while playing. Yeah it's got the kickstand so you can put it down, w/e but for that to matter you'd have to be as pedantic as I am which I'm not certain is possible.


----------



## foob (Dec 16, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Lemme get this straight. The fact that I'm looking at a TABLET as a handheld device should worry Nintendo?


Yes, because the marketing so far strongly suggests it is both. I think it's re-iterated by the accessories and even the size of the 'portable' unit too (and those vents). And the fact that Nintendo is essentially 'home-consoleless' beyond the Wii U.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2016)

@zac122 I'm curious as to how you would define


Spoiler: this










or


Spoiler: these


----------



## geodeath (Dec 16, 2016)

player594 said:


> I don't know why people are so hung up on specs and comparing the Switch to Xbone and PS4. It doesn't matter as long as games are fun, classic or new content. From what I saw it looks pretty damn smooth and the style is on point for enjoyability. The whole debate on what CPU and GPU thats in it is retarded. When the original Nintendo came out people weren't going crazy comparing specs to the Atari, they were playing and having a blast with the games. So let the power debate die already.



There is very good reason for discussing the guts and power of any new nintendo console. Many people judge the success and the future of a console based on the availability of 3rd party games on the platform (even the publishers themselves - its a chicken and egg issue), which shows if a platform is strong or not. Without the likes of GTA, Call of Duty and all the mainstream games, whichever they are in each generation, you cannot penetrate a market that needs these games. In turn, lower sales than the xbox or ps4 means publishers will prefer these platforms (Especially since they share the architecture) for their AAA games.

At the end of the day, it is easy to please everybody, by making the console more powerful, to appeal to both indies and 3rd parties looking to produce heavy experiences and port their AAA titles *at the same time when they come out for the current platforms*. Skyrim is good, but i am guessing i am one of the people you can count in the hundreds that have not played it. 

Personally, i enjoy a less "high tech" game just fine, however the industry makes or breaks a console with support or lack of it. So the guts discussion is never irrelevant. You cannot simply compare the time the NES came out, as the technical aspects of the games that time were completely different and NES was infinitely better than the atari in the first place. I still remember people buying SNES consoles because of many games that simply looked better than the Mega Drive for example. It is never a useless debate. Looks sell. Not to me and you who as loyal nintendo customers will buy it for our nintendo fix, but when a clueless parent walks into a shop (if there is even a clueless one anymore!) and compares the 3 next to each other with the best demo they can put, it will be obvious to their eyes which one is more powerful. People do not impulse buy consoles & games based on gameplay, they find about it later at home. They buy them because of the box, artwork and demonstration in shop. Not to mention a more powerful console will last longer.

Nintendo could 1-up everyone and produce their own powerful console to match the scorpio for example. Nothing to lose, everything to gain. The only thing they gain with the current approach is mobility, for which i don't care the slightest. I will always play in house.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zac122 said:


> People still comparing a handheld to home consoles in terms of power...
> 
> Please realize that this is a handheld and not a home console. It has the gimmick of being able to send the picture to your TV with the dock, that doesn't make it a home console. It's still a tablet even if it's in that dock, and frankly I don't think it's fair to compare a tablet to a what is essentially a gaming PC. That said I expect a lot of good things from the switch, and this just hyped me up even more. Seriously though, you guys need to not compare this to the ps4 or xbone as they are in totally different ballparks. The fact that the switch has the potential to be more powerful than the xbone should be plenty to make people happy.



True. I know i compare it to a home console. But the fact of the matter is *that this is exactly what i want from nintendo*. I do not care for another mobile device personally because i simply do not play when i commute. WiiU's mobility is more than enough for me, it allows me to play in bed, in another room etc and i can untie from the tv. It is the gimmick you mention that drives me mad, not the comparison so much. In a perfect world, we would have a mobile enabled switch, that is like the ps4 lite and a switch "home" edition that is powerful enough to drive a 4k tv. Then pick your poison. Now if i get a switch i am essentially paying a lot of money for research and development of a solution i will not use, while the money could go for raw power, that would be preferable for me.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 16, 2016)

@TotalInsanity4 the screen on the GameCube is again a peripheral. You could make the same parallel with that as I did with my 3ds and a computer analogy, but in the opposite direction.

Edit: meaning you haven't really changed the nature of the system by making a screen that fits on it instead of being bigger and sitting on a shelf. 

iirc the shield is a streaming device right? You need to have the games installed on a PC that can handle them before you'll be able to play it on the shield? If I'm wrong about that then let me know for sure. If it is basically a streaming thing then it isn't the console playing the game and shouldn't be considered a console at all, if it's playing games installed on it then a controller with a screen on it is Def a handheld. I'm not 100% sure how the very bottom-most one works, so I'd need a little run down to make that call.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Ok I'm gonna take one last attempt at this. The 3ds is clearly a handheld device,  yes? Let's draw an analogy then. If I take my 3ds with ntr cfw on it and stream to my laptop(analogous to the switch dock) I can easily send that image over to another monitor by an hdmi cable(I'm assuming this is what the switch dock will use). And if we say that the games define what a home console is then how should we address the vita? In fact, how should we address the 3ds with its multiple ps2 ports?


3ds nor the games isn't meant or design to go on the tv. Just because you got around that doesn't mean that is comparable to the Switch. While both handhelds can play some home console games, especially old ones, they were design to play handheld games. Same with home consoles, they were design to play games meant more for the home, even tho it does get games that was meant for handhelds.




zac122 said:


> The switch is placed into the dock activating home console mode and throwing the image up to the screen. All of the processing is still done on the tablet, the dock is merely a means of getting the image on your tv. Pretty impressive, but doesn't really affect the fact that without that dock I can't play it on my external monitor. If I take my 3ds with ntr cfw on it and stream to my laptop(analogous to the switch dock) I can easily send that image over to another monitor by an hdmi cable(I'm assuming this is what the switch dock will use). In both cases it takes extra hardware outside of the system itself to accomplish getting that image on the screen.


Ok, again the dock might not even be needed to put it on the screen and even if it is, it is no different than hdmi or usb to connect it to the TV. Home consoles have all the processing inside and the wires to the TV is only needed to connect them to the TV. Without the wires or (wireless chip like the Wii U) you can't play on your external monitor either, so I'm not sure where you are even going with that. I honestly don't understand why you are so stuck on the dock. Rather the dock is needed, doesn't change the fact it was design and can be played as a console and handheld. Not that it makes a difference, but you would think you would be more in agreement, if the dock was needed.

"How can it be a home console, if I ignore the things that make it a home console?"




zac122 said:


> If it's local multiplayer that you want to base your definition around then sure I'll give you that. Very few handhelds have successfully integrated local multiplayer on one system(I can only think of it being exclusive to certain games). But if that is the only difference between a handheld and a home console then why do we even differentiate between them in the first place?


I mean, it is a big thing, that's not the only thing.  You the one that decided to be unnecessarily and unfairly strict about the definition.




zac122 said:


> Lastly lets look at what handheld as a word means...you hold it...in your hands. The system itself is held by you during play. I cannot hold my ps3 while I'm playing it. I would look like an utter fool(imagining it is rather fun, I highly suggest you try). When not in the dock(which again is simply a peripheral that doesn't affect the functions of the system itself) the switch is basically held by you while playing. Yeah it's got the kickstand so you can put it down, w/e but for that to matter you'd have to be as pedantic as I am which I'm not certain is possible.


No you can't, because unlike the Switch, the Ps3 wasn't design to be play as a handheld and a home console. Again, rather the dock is necessary or not, doesn't change the fact that you can play it as a handheld and a console. I don't have to hold it. In fact, I can just leave it in the dock and play and never hold it again. Forgot about the kickstand, thanks for bringing it up. 

Is it main focus to play games? Yes. Can I play it on the TV? Yes. Can I play it in my hands? Yes. Will the games reflect that? Yes. It is a game console that is design to be able to play at home and on the go. It is just that simple.


Even if you just see as a handheld, why does it matter when you can play all the home console games?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2016)

zac122 said:


> iirc the shield is a streaming device right? You need to have the games installed on a PC that can handle them before you'll be able to play it on the shield? If I'm wrong about that then let me know for sure. If it is basically a streaming thing then it isn't the console playing the game and shouldn't be considered a console at all, if it's playing games installed on it then a controller with a screen on it is Def a handheld. I'm not 100% sure how the very bottom-most one works, so I'd need a little run down to make that call.


The Shield series is an android device that's capable of streaming PC games if the user chooses, but it can also play ported android games. The Shield TV is the successor to both the Shield Portable and Shield Tablet (except it's not portable, but otherwise accomplishes exactly the same purpose)


----------



## zac122 (Dec 16, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> 3ds nor the games isn't meant or design to go on the tv. Just because you got around that doesn't mean that is comparable to the Switch. While both handhelds can play some home console games, especially old ones, they were design to play handheld games. Same with home consoles, they were design to play games meant more for the home, even tho it does get games that was meant for handhelds.
> 
> *So we define the differences between home consoles and handhelds by game type as well. Another point I will concede because you're basically right. I'll come back to this later, but for now I'll say that this is largely an unnecessary truth. *
> 
> ...



The main reason I've been posting here at all is because it doesn't make sense to me that people are comparing a tablet to a ps4. The fact that it has the potential to compete with it at all should be astounding, and yet I keep seeing people complain about how it's not gonna be powerful enough. I mean, it's not surprising to me at all that it would be weaker. Hell I'm amazed that a tablet is easily more powerful than a wiiu. It really just rubbed me the wrong way to see people complain about something that they really don't even know anything about yet. All we have is rumors, a reveal trailer that didn't show any actual switch footage(the images are overlaid and not actually live rendering), and Jimmy Fallon going absolutely nuts over BotW.

@TotalInsanity4 
Ok, so I was basically right then. In that case can games be installed directly to the ShieldTV? If that's not the case then it isn't really the system you're playing on Tbh. I don't think it should be considered any kind of console really. It's a streaming device. Very cool though. I might have to look into it since my brother has a gtx 1060 in his computer.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2016)

zac122 said:


> @TotalInsanity4
> Ok, so I was basically right then. In that case can games be installed directly to the ShieldTV? If that's not the case then it isn't really the system you're playing on Tbh. I don't think it should be considered any kind of console really. It's a streaming device. Very cool though. I might have to look into it since my brother has a gtx 1060 in his computer.


It has a Tegra X1 processor in it, so it's actually very capable of playing even up to some light GameCube games in terms of emulation and many high-end controller style android games. People are basing Switch power off of a theoretical more powerful version of the same chip, actually


----------



## zac122 (Dec 16, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It has a Tegra X1 processor in it, so it's actually very capable of playing even up to some light GameCube games in terms of emulation and many high-end controller style android games. People are basing Switch power off of a theoretical more powerful version of the same chip, actually


yeah i've seen the rumors. i don't want to say "yup that's what it is" until we know 100%, but that would be nice. best case scenario we get a pascal chip in there though =P


----------



## player594 (Dec 16, 2016)

OK let's end the debate of it either being a home console or portable handheld. Let's call it what it is. It's a gaming system. As in a system of hardware pieces that allows you to play games either at home or in a more portable way. It's designed to do both in an easy user friendly way. It is really unlike any other console or handheld that has come before. And the fact that it is multi user multiplayer on a single screen is something we haven't seen. The gameboy advanced could multiplayer together but they use different screens and controls and separate carts to accomplish. This makes it so multiple people can play at the same time without everyone having a copy of the same game. I personally don't care about that as I hate. Multiplayer games. Especially online as there are too many cheaters out there. They disgust me. 
 And there hasn't been enough info about the functionality of the dock to sit a and say it does absolutely nothing for it. It may be just for charging, it may not. Get your hands on it and tear it down to find out first.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 19, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> i appreciate the new angles. that vent on top is nice. anyone notice anything new?


idk if this has already been offically proven but from the look of the light reflection on the switch i think it won't have a touch screen. It doesn't have that reflection like touch screens have.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 19, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> idk if this has already been offically proven but from the look of the light reflection on the switch i think it won't have a touch screen. It doesn't have that reflection like touch screens have.


That's a bit of a stretch


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 19, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> idk if this has already been offically proven but from the look of the light reflection on the switch i think it won't have a touch screen. It doesn't have that reflection like touch screens have.


Oh, like the 3ds has? Rumour has it might not have the same type of touchscreen, and be more like a phone with it's finger driven multitouch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2016)

i hope it doesn't have a touchscreen they need to MOVE AWAY from touch controls. don't follow the shitty mobile garbage market. they already tried that with the wiiu and look what happened.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 19, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i hope it doesn't have a touchscreen they need to MOVE AWAY from touch controls. don't follow the shitty mobile garbage market. they already tried that with the wiiu and look what happened.


Regarding touch screen being the reason for garbage games in the mobile market, the Nintendo DS taught me otherwise.
It still is IMHO the best, most proficient handheld platform ever, with a great catalogue of games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2016)

the ds/3ds are way different that the touch control games on the wiiu. the wiiu was designed to be aimed at snatching the mobile market away...and it failed miserably. if nintendo have any brains left they'll avoid it this time with a 50 foot clown pole


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 19, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> the ds/3ds are way different that the touch control games on the wiiu. the wiiu was designed to be aimed at snatching the mobile market away...and it failed miserably. if nintendo have any brains left they'll avoid it this time with a 50 foot clown pole


In what way was the Wii U targeting the mobile market?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2016)

take a look at the damned gamepad! they thought they could get all the ipad/phone casuals on board like they did with the wii casuals but it didn't work this time


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> take a look at the damned gamepad! they thought they could get all the ipad/phone casuals on board like they did with the wii casuals but it didn't work this time


The Casuals(TM):
"Ah yes, we should absolutely FLOCK towards this device that costs $300, is tethered to a home console, and was definitely designed specifically for us and in no way shape or form resembles any handheld console Nintendo has EVER released in the past, oh, decade or so!"


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 19, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> take a look at the damned gamepad! they thought they could get all the ipad/phone casuals on board like they did with the wii casuals but it didn't work this time


I see no resemblance between the gamepad and the ipad other than the existence of a touchscreen, which Nintendo had been using in game long before the ipad or iphone ever existed.  And the way it was used really had no relation to the way it is used on the ipad or iphone.


----------



## Arras (Dec 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> I see no resemblance between the gamepad and the ipad other than the existence of a touchscreen, which Nintendo had been using in game long before the ipad or iphone ever existed.  And the way it was used really had no relation to the way it is used on the ipad or iphone.


Nah man, it has rounded corners.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 19, 2016)

Arras said:


> Nah man, it has rounded corners.


Oh, you're right.  How much do you think they paid apple for that?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2016)

can't see the truth even when it's right in front of you. wiiu FAILED because it was AIMED at tablets.

people who disagree V


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> can't see the truth even when it's right in front of you. wiiu FAILED because it was AIMED at tablets.
> 
> people who disagree V


Well now that you've explained your position backed with evidence and reason rather than ad hominem, I'm convinced.


----------



## player594 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> can't see the truth even when it's right in front of you. wiiu FAILED because it was AIMED at tablets.
> 
> people who disagree V


That is only your opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 20, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Oh, like the 3ds has? Rumour has it might not have the same type of touchscreen, and be more like a phone with it's finger driven multitouch.


That actually is a good point.

Well even if it did have a touch screen, you wouldn't be able to use it on the big TV making it a gimmick. And I think Nintendo is good with just having one gimmick right now which isn't even a gimmick. (by gimmick i mean the ability to switch between game styles)


----------



## foob (Jan 15, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> take a look at the damned gamepad! they thought they could get all the ipad/phone casuals on board like they did with the wii casuals but it didn't work this time


I agree. I think they tried to get on the tablet bandwagon. But tablets got real cheap real quick and with better screen specs, cheap games, etc. I think that took a lot of the wind out of Nintendo's sails. That and the fact that people had developed negative associations with the Wii name (gimmicky games, shovelware, more traditional gamers mostly ignored, etc.). That's what I think anyway.

Miyamoto has said: 
_"I feel like people never really understood the concept behind Wii U and what we were trying to do," he says. "I think the assumption is we were trying to create a game machine and a tablet and really what we were trying to do was create a game system that gave you tablet-like functionality for controlling that system and give you two screens that would allow different people in the living room to play in different ways. .... Unfortunately, because tablets, at the time, were adding more and more functionality and becoming more and more prominent, this system and this approach didn’t mesh well with the period in which we released it."_

We hope that's an accurate translation. To me it's clear that Nintendo were clearly influenced by the emerging popularity of tablets when making the system. iPad was released in 2010, about 2.5 years before the Wii U was released. Tablets (especially Android tablets) started to get real cheap real quick, especially in the years following the Wii U's release. I think Nintendo weren't able to really capitalize on the 'cheap tablet' thing they had selling. Not anywhere close to what they had hoped.


----------

